# which headlights look better?



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

which headlights look better on an s13 is it the projector lights or is it the square lights?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

for fastbacks, pop up lights/s15 projectors look better. for coupes s13 projectors look better.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *for fastbacks, pop up lights/s15 projectors look better. for coupes s13 projectors look better. *


Great Minds Think Alike...


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

well... there was a plethora of headlights available for the S13. Of course, you had the pop-up headlights for the hatchback and coupe from the US and then you have the halogen reflector, dual projector and triple project headlamps for the S13 Silvia in Japan. You also have the option of going with the pop-up projector sleepy headlamps from clearcorners.com for an extra cost...


















My picks: US S13, clearcorners.com pop-up projectors
silvia front-end, dual projectors


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

yeah, im gonna go with a silvia conversion with the triples or the clearcorners. but, they wont sell you the kit, you have to get it done there, and its hella expensive, like $1000 just for lights, not installed.


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

i like this









Z front end on 180sx.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

oh my, im at loss for words. im speechless.....that is the badest looking thing i have ever seen. how much does that kit cost.


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

there's two more pics i didn't post (they're on NICO in 240sx general), but apparently it was on the yahoo japan auctions and went for 300,000 yen (the kit, not the whole car).


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

:jawdrop: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i was always fond of these:





















:thumbup: :fluffy: :idhitit: :hal: :givebeer: :crazy: :woowoo: :jump: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## Slade (Jul 25, 2003)

sultan said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  *creams*


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

:jawdrop:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

:crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think that is ugly as fuck IMO


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
drift240sxdrag= #1 instigator of disagrements on nissanforums.com= more interesting reading
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

it's soooo sexy, btw, drift240sxdrag, you're a butts man instead of a face man, huh?  I think she looks exotic.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Well, from a nostalgic sense, it's good looking. But for around $3000 for the kit? ouch... only if i had a s13 hatch that i was gonna put in the show ring (i'd very much like to stay away from that and go for performance. Adrenaline feels much better when you escape a wall instead of winning a beauty pagent...)


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

honestly, i think i agree with drift. i dont think those lights look good on that car. personally i want to get rid of my pop ups for the silvia front end conversion cause it just looks better and well...meaner


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u want mean looks, the S15 looks meanest


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *i think that is ugly as fuck IMO *


 so do i :thumbup: i think jdm rice's set up looks the best on fastbacks. s15 front comes in second


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *u want mean looks, the S15 looks meanest  *


the s14 has the mad dawg eyes. Dont fawk around


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

these are pretty tight. but i enjoy the flip ups


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

S15 walks all over the S14 though


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

but the S14a front has some bad ass shark eyes.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

if you want something not many people got on their s13, jus get s14 lights, cause most people got either the s13 or s15 lights...just a thought if u wanna be in a smaller crowd. But i got the s13 3 beam projectors.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i think s14 front would look weird on a s13..


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

nah, i think The S14 Kouki front would look pretty awesome, the Zenki is pretty gay.


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

noway./that/is/the/badest/kit/i/have/seen/on/a/240./i/want/that/on/my/car./sorry/my/spacebar/doesn't/work.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I think the angry eyes (S14) look good on S14s only... because they are boxy... but thats my opinion.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

From the moment I saw it, I thought the S30Z kit was one of the most beautiful works of art I've ever seen on a car.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wat kit is dat? pics/links?


----------

